# Tecumseh Carburetor Problem on a Generator



## ach

I have a Coleman Powermate Generator with a Tecumseh Formula 11 horsepower “overhead valve with climate guard”, engine on it. The engine would only run at full choke so I pulled the carburetor off and cleaned it. It runs now but revs up and down very fast and then eventually cuts of. It's also much more difficult to start. 

There is a needle which turns which I may have adjusted by accident. How do I find it’s original setting or tune all the settings from scratch?


----------



## tom tilson

Generator engines are set to run full throttle. The rpm should be adjusted to run at approx 3750. This allows for govenor droop, which would run at about 3600 at full engine load. This provides 60 cycle frequency.


----------



## ach

I'm sorry but I meant full choke.


----------



## tom tilson

Look at the carb and find a needle valve with a spring around it. Is this the one you tampered with? Try opening it 1/2 turn ccw. If it will crank and run better, adjust this needle 1/4 turn at a time until the engine runs at top speed. Now with it running top speed, turn the needle in until the engine starts to stumble. Look at he position on the screw slot and slowly turn the needle out until engine starts to stumble now turn the needlee 1/2 way back in. If that does not get you going let us hear from you. It is always interesting to hear whether we have helped or not


----------



## ach

I will try it this weekend and let you know. Thanks so very much!


----------



## certifiedtech

Correction: Unlike engines running Max Rpm of 3600 on most applications, engines on generators and power plants have a max rpm of 1800. over this will damage the generator.


----------



## certifiedtech

Was the bowl put back on in the right position? The wrong position will not allow the float to open all of the way.


----------



## tom tilson

Attention ACH Would you kindly look at the data tag on the generator itself and Post all of the information on that label?


----------



## tom tilson

certifiedtech said:


> Correction: Unlike engines running Max Rpm of 3600 on most applications, engines on generators and power plants have a max rpm of 1800. over this will damage the generator.


Large gen sets do operate at 1800 rpm because they are four pole and deliver 60 cycle power at that rpm.
Small gen sets, especially those powered by small air cooled engines, are two pole and must turn a base speed, called hi idle, @ 3600 rpm. But as I formerly said, set the no load speed governed setting at 3740 rpm. This allows for governor droop and the engine under load will run at approx 3600 rpm and produce 60 cycle power.


----------



## ach

Great news, problem solved! Upon getting taking the bowl back off, I couldn't find the needle so I cleaned it out thoroughly again. When putting it back, I realized that I may have put the gasket on wrong the last time. The gasket is a solid sheetwith a few holes that correspond with some needles. By putting it on wrong, some of the needles were blocked. Now it runs as good as new. Your help gave me the direction and confidence I needed to tackle this and I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## engine man

first of all its a techumseh the worst engine you could buy. i say throw it away and get a briggs.


----------



## cleancutinc

engine man said:


> first of all its a techumseh the worst engine you could buy. i say throw it away and get a briggs.


 MY SEARS SUBURBAN (NOT CRAFTSMAN) WITH A TECUMSEH 1960"S HAS A AN HOUR METER THAT HAS NOT WORKED FOR AT LEAST 6 YEARS, AND IT SHOWS 800 HOURS ON IT.IT SITS 10 MONTHS PER YEAR SINCE 1995 AS I ONLY USE IT TO PLOW SNOW.AND IT IS A TURN KEY ENGINE, THAT STARTS WITHIN 5 SECONDS AFTER SITTING FOR 5 TO TEN MONTHS STRAIT .IT HAS A STARTER GENERATOR,IF YOU KNOW WHAT THAT IS


----------



## bugman

Calm down man..... simply tecumseh's back then were better.... today, heck I hear one throwing a connecting rod right now..... (figure of speech of course)

Btw, a starter generator is not only the starter that starts the engine, while running, it provides power to charge the battery or the lights.

I also know a guy who owns a SS14, with the original briggs engine that sits a year at a time (or until he needs it) he keeps it as a backup mower. Needs a carb rebuild but otherwise it starts in nothing flat....


----------



## mitchell

Tecumseh likes low humiditity climates,the jets and bowls cant take any amount of moisture,down south with our humidity briggs performs better,due to the design of the carb.


----------

